# Trouble reported at French Ferry ports



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

See pics from FB

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Something wrong there. French workers causing trouble when it’s NOT holiday time, what ARE they thinking of? Don’t they know how the system works? 

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BF has cancelled many recent sailings to Le Havre due to strike action - this has been going on for many weeks.

Portsmouth -Le Havre has been hit frequently, it was last week when we returned to St Malo. The same problem existed when I sailed over on December 10th, my sailing was altered to Cherbourg - quite a diversion at my expense and only notified the day before.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Uh Oh! Better all be over soon. I want to be making our tunnel booking for March and you can guarantee the prices will rise due to "demand".

I know some of you use Tesco vouchers. I have always forgotten about them. How do I find out how many I have got in my Tesco account?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Go to https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw1T0dKUmefqkck3WALd7KnQ&cshid=1579715433250
and sign in Pat. Can't remember if it's the same details as Tesco shopping. I guess if you don't have an account you can create one.

Be aware that vouchers expire after a couple of years.


----------

